# Sticky  Breed Clarification



## American_Pit13

*AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER*
UKC Breed Standard
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
ADBA
American Dog Breeders Association
NKC Breed Standard
apbt/astb standard
AADR Breed Standard- This registry will except the registration of non papered dogs, however they do also have legitimately registered dogs and do hold events.
http://www.aadrdogs.com/

The APBT comes in two different "styles" 
UKC Standard Show/ working dogs- Some UKC Style dogs also do well when conditioned for the ADBA
CH 'PR' CARAGAN'S STEEL XIA LOOK-N CGC
















ADBA Standard Dogs- These dogs are more to the original Game style dog.

















*
AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER*
AKC Standard- This standard calls for a defiantly black nose however blue nosed dogs are excepted.
American Kennel Club - American Staffordshire Terrier
NKC Standard
apbt/astb standard

















*AMERICAN BULLY*
This is a newer breed stemming from the APBT. You will still often find them UKC and or ADBA registered as APBTS or Amstaffs, however they do know have their own registry.This breed since it is newer often lacks consistency. You will see some very well bred and proportioned and others with serious faults and lack of body type. 
They also come in 3 variations, Smaller ones referred to as Pocket Bullies, Standard size Bullies and XXL bullies.
ABKC
American Bully Kennel Club - 2008
AADR
http://www.aadrdogs.com/

















*STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER*
AKC Breed Standard
American Kennel Club - Staffordshire Bull Terrier
UKC Breed Standard
United Kennel Club: Staffordshire Bull Terrier
NKC Breed Standard
Staffordshire Bull Terrier

















The APBT is the *ONLY* Pitbull however each of these breeds gets referred to as pitbulls and in the eyes of the media and BSL each of these breeds are classified and share the same fate as pitbulls.

Each breed has bloodlines, however you can not tell a bloodline by the look of a dog, you must have papers from a registry to know what bloodlines you have.

These dogs come in several colors and some can have either black, red, or blue noses, however this has nothing to do with breed, quality, pureness, or bloodline.

Some bloodlines like OFRN for example do produce red nosed dogs, but that doesn't mean a red nosed dog is of the OFRN bloodline.


----------



## performanceknls

Hummm you mean there are 4 breeds of "pitbulls"? who knew? LMAO 
Holly check your pm's..... hee hee hee


----------



## American_Pit13

performanceknls said:


> Hummm you mean there are 4 breeds of "pitbulls"? who knew? LMAO


1 Breed lady 1!!!!!lmao..... But like I said when it comes down to it the media and BSL call them all pitbulls and when dogs get put down it will not matter which breed you have they all share the same fate.


----------



## Alex004

american_pit13, I see you are trying to get me banned for life with this thread hunh....?  Glad to see you have realized that the Staff Bull is supposed to be in this "group". Should actually be a little closer to the top though *as there is evidence that* the APBT actually stemmed from the Staff Bull and some of the bloodlines of Staff Bulls are still used for matching and none of the Am Staff nor the Am Bully are.


----------



## Alex004

> The APBT is the ONLY Pitbull however each of these breeds gets referred to as pitbulls and in the eyes of the media and BSL each of these breeds are classified and share the same fate as pitbulls.


Actually historically the APBT, and Staff Bull were commonly and collectively called pitbulls from the 1800s up until the early 1900s. The only thing that differentiated the dogs were bloodlines. The Am Staff genetically is the same dog as the APBT but different in temperament, standard, and drive through selective breeding. The common term "pitbull" has been around from the 1800's, long before any BSL. Personally I would say that the APBT is the only APBT. All of those three breeds are "pitbulls" historically just as much or even more than American Bulldogs, Olde English Bulldogs, and Alapaha Blue Bloods are "bulldogs" historically.


----------



## American_Pit13

Alex004 said:


> american_pit13, I see you are trying to get me banned for life with this thread hunh....?  Glad to see you have realized that the Staff Bull is supposed to be in this "group". Should actually be a little closer to the top though *as there is evidence that* the APBT actually stemmed from the Staff Bull and some of the bloodlines of Staff Bulls are still used for matching and none of the Am Staff nor the Am Bully are.


Staffy bulls belong here because newbies often think anything with a "pitbull" like head are Pit Bulls. No they should not be closer to the top lol.. These dogs are not in any specific order however of the 4 breeds the Staffy Bull is the least likely to get called a "pitbull" by the general public which is who we are educating.



Alex004 said:


> Actually historically the APBT, and Staff Bull were commonly and collectively called pitbulls from the 1800s up until the early 1900s. The only thing that differentiated the dogs were bloodlines. The Am Staff genetically is the same dog as the APBT but different in temperament, standard, and drive through selective breeding. The common term "pitbull" has been around from the 1800's, long before any BSL. Personally I would say that the APBT is the only APBT. All of those three breeds are "pitbulls" historically just as much or even more than American Bulldogs, Olde English Bulldogs, and Alapaha Blue Bloods are "bulldogs" historically.


This is not the 1800's and none of these dogs are pitted so technically none of them are "pitbulls". However the APBT is the only one with Pit Bull in its name.

This is what caused issues for your threads before. You are stuck in the past and what these dogs used to be, we are educating in the present of what these dogs actually are each in there *OWN* breeds.

Its hard enough when we have the media lumping them all together as pitbulls, and now our own Pit Bull people are lumping them all together with the one general term of pitbull and no idea of the different breeds.


----------

